# Mesquite seasoning



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

How long does mesquite need to sit before being properly seasoned? Cut from a standing tree.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

If the tree is still producing leaves. It will take a least a year to season.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Min. 3 yrs.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Min. 3 yrs.


 3 years? Wow that seems like a long time. Does it take that long to dry out mesquite? I would say a year, but I never gut green mesquite before.

Does this depend on storage (covered) size and how short ya cut it?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

a year is just fine..Considering the size of the piece


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

24Buds said:


> 3 years? Wow that seems like a long time. Does it take that long to dry out mesquite? I would say a year, but I never gut green mesquite before.
> 
> Does this depend on storage (covered) size and how short ya cut it?


Mesquite takes longer than other smoke woods to dry out due to it's density & high oil content. Having said that, there are a number of variables: the size of the pieces, humidity, heat, etc.

The best way to judge if it's ready is to clunk 2 pieces together - if it 'rings' like bowling pins hitting together, you're good to go (if it's more like a 'thud', it's NOT ready). If you think it's seasoned, go ahead & try to split one. Seasoned mesquite usually splits fairly easy. If it's not seasoned, you won't get very far (you will have a tough time getting the axe/hatchet back out).

Of course the real test is to tell if its seasoned or not is to throw a log on a fire, if it starts hissing, smoking, and bubbling oil/gum out the end, pull it off the fire unless you like your food to taste like creosote.

While some folks like to use green mesquite, I personally don't care for the bitter taste that it gives the meat.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

1 yr is enuff. that said, I'm in a drier area than S/E tx. could take longer there.
WRRanch has good info... if it's hard and brittle, good to go.
we have a stack of 50+ yr old posts from an old fenceline, good stuff, there.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Mesquite takes longer than other smoke woods to dry out due to it's density & high oil content. Having said that, there are a number of variables: the size of the pieces, humidity, heat, etc.
> 
> The best way to judge if it's ready is to clunk 2 pieces together - if it 'rings' like bowling pins hitting together, you're good to go (if it's more like a 'thud', it's NOT ready). If you think it's seasoned, go ahead & try to split one. Seasoned mesquite usually splits fairly easy. If it's not seasoned, you won't get very far (you will have a tough time getting the axe/hatchet back out).
> 
> ...


 Good info! Thanks. I will have to give this clunk together thing a shot.

sorry out of greens or i'd hit ya!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Got a question WR. I went to split some of the mesquite today and it was way easy, and the inside actually looked wet. Ever experience that? I just cut the tree down on the 17th and it was still producing leaves.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No I haven't & I've split a fair amount this summer...










How big were the pieces that you split (length X diameter)???

Are you sure you're dealing with mesquite & not something else???

Can you post a picture of the leaves???


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

My family is from Coleman County south of Abilene. My son went dove hunting there in 2000 and brought home a pickup load of mesquite that was saved from a chaining operation in the 60's. The wood had worm holes in it and was so strong you could only use slivers mixed with some other hardwood. If you used it straight up your meat tasted like it was soaked in diesel.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

probably huisache, cuz I have a pile of 50yr old mesquite posts that burn clean with a wonderful smoke. BBQ bliss.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> No I haven't & I've split a fair amount this summer...
> 
> How big were the pieces that you split (length X diameter)???
> 
> ...


No sorry, didnt bring any leaves home with me. I will say that not all of the wood is that dark red in the center. I thought that was odd, but it all came from the same tree and some is the dark red. The pieces were pretty decent in size. I'd say 18" X 10". The bark looks just like the picture you posted. I was pleasantly surprised when i hit it though. The oak i got a few months ago is such a pain in the *** its almost not worth it.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I just went outside after all this rain. The inner circle is now that dark red color. Maybe the drought has something to do with it? I got it from the sinton area.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We always just pick a dead tree that you can break by hand.. perfect.


----------

